# Swapping body on a first gen GTO to a new GTO Chassis (What TV Show?)?



## Fewski (Oct 15, 2009)

remember seeing several months ago a TV show, probably on SPEED, was taking a first or second gen GTO body and putting it on a brand new GTO Chassis (with the new gto interior, engine, ect).

I thought it was Chop Cut Rebuild, but didn't find anything on it.

Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't think I caught that episode however.....

This will be out of the realm for most but:

The Jim Wangers signature edition 69 Judge reproduction chassis will accept the body from a 68-72 GTO. The Chassis decked out with motor and all is purchaseable for a mere 90K.

The basic chassis is purchaseable for about 26K I was told. 

The total car ordered I am told is in the 200K range.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is the videos of the guy who posted up they put a LS2 and auto tranny, interior into a `66 GTO I think it was??
They used the `66 frame, but the whole drive train was newer GTO.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Fewski said:


> remember seeing several months ago a TV show, probably on SPEED, was taking a first or second gen GTO body and putting it on a brand new GTO Chassis (with the new gto interior, engine, ect).
> 
> I thought it was Chop Cut Rebuild, but didn't find anything on it.
> 
> Anyone know? Thanks


I forgot the show but it was done by West Coast Customs. I think DMS may have posted some pictures of it here in the forum. I think its called the Rockstar GTO. There is a magazine that just hit the shelfs with it in there. Search all of DMS post and you may run across it.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the show is/was called Street Customs and if I remember right it was a '69. It gave me a new respect for WCC after watching them on Pimp My Ride 

BTW this is my first post. I just bought my GTO about a month and a half ago and have been lurking some until now :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I forgot the show but it was done by West Coast Customs. I think DMS may have posted some pictures of it here in the forum. I think its called the Rockstar GTO. There is a magazine that just hit the shelfs with it in there. Search all of DMS post and you may run across it.


Thread...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/pedders-working-west-coast-customs-tv-may-20740/


----------

